# desktop files and icons not showing up



## sainath (Oct 31, 2016)

hai,

my machine is connected with domain. we created a group policy object in server for desktop . after we changed the group policy to desktop the all desktop icons and files are not showing up. all files and icons are showing in taskbar by the using tool bar desktop.

The object which is created in server with group policy is desktop files and folders 

how can i get back my desktop.please help me.
my os is windows 7
server is windows 2008


----------



## Fireflycph (Apr 1, 2016)

Is this happening to all the machines that use that policy? Including the server?
Can you boot it normally without the domain. As in booting to the local machine? 
If that works it'll seem like you've made a mistake in the group policy. You could try to detach it from the domain and see if that works. You'll then need to edit/delete that specific policy. If that's the case write back and I'll tell you how to access Group Policy manager without and Icons.


----------

